# <<Sexy lady on the floor, keep you coming back for more..>>



## ashpardesi (Mar 12, 2009)

...........


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Mar 12, 2009)

The second is gorgeous!


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Mar 12, 2009)

actually I think the title has everything to do with these FOTDs, they're hawt! the second is my fave, so gorgeous. more full face pics, you're too pretty!!


----------



## pharmchick60 (Mar 12, 2009)

I love ALL three.


----------



## mochajavalatte (Mar 12, 2009)

OH. MY. GOD.


----------



## amrogers78 (Mar 12, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful!  Love the second one! No, the first one!  That last one is smokin'!  I love them all!


----------



## CatsMeow (Mar 12, 2009)

All of these are great! I LOVE the second look with the double eyeliner flick! 
You've inspired me! Thanks!


----------



## joey444 (Mar 12, 2009)

The second one is great!!  Amazing use of colors...


----------



## aggrolounge (Mar 12, 2009)

These are all awesome! I gotta say, I usually HATE the winged/cat-ish liner on inner corners, but you are rocking it in that second look like nobody's business. <3!!


----------



## shootout (Mar 12, 2009)

All are gorgeous!
The liner is killer in the second look.


----------



## AliVix1 (Mar 12, 2009)

all are beautiful! i really really LOVE the liner in the 2nd one


----------



## Kiyishima (Mar 12, 2009)

These are all gorgeous, I LOVE the double flick thing you always do and more full face shots! you're so pretty!


----------



## MissResha (Mar 12, 2009)

can you come to my house and do mine?? you are the shit. seriously.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 12, 2009)

oh! and yea, you're fucking gorgeous


----------



## blackeneddove (Mar 12, 2009)

Love them all! Love the double winged liner in the 2nd


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 12, 2009)

The titlke is PEEERfect for your looks....very Sexy!!! Love them all!! So gorgeous!


----------



## claralikesguts (Mar 12, 2009)

i'm in LOVE with your looks! especially the second <333


----------



## cuddle x bear (Mar 12, 2009)

wow the 2nd and 3rd looks are REALLY amazing. you lining skills are making me jealous


----------



## amberenees (Mar 12, 2009)

wowza...
theese lOOkies are on POINT!!!
mad skills!!!
sOoOOo lOvely!!!


----------



## LilSphinx (Mar 12, 2009)

You've got to be one of my favorite FOTD posters on here -your looks are always so beautiful and colorful. The first two are the best -the purple being my favorite -wow!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Great job!!!


----------



## ashpardesi (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks a lot ladies!glad you all liked it
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aggrolounge* 

 
_





 These are all awesome! I gotta say, I usually HATE the winged/cat-ish liner on inner corners, but you are rocking it in that second look like nobody's business. <3!!_

 
Lol!thanks..I love love to wing my eyeliner,but only at the outer ends, I dont wing it inwards coz it can make your eyes look small..I wanted to do some arabic kinda lining for this look..

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_can you come to my house and do mine?? you are the shit. seriously._

 
Sure!!!only if you let me play with your huge traincase!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_The titlke is PEEERfect for your looks....very Sexy!!! Love them all!! So gorgeous!_

 
lOL!Thanks tish
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LilSphinx* 

 
_You've got to be one of my favorite FOTD posters on here -your looks are always so beautiful and colorful. The first two are the best -the purple being my favorite -wow!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Great job!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks lilsphinx


----------



## lafemmenoir (Mar 12, 2009)

Imitated but never duplicated.  Girl, you have skills people wish they had and you don't even realise it.  I love all your looks, you are so impressive, it makes me feel like I need to study you more


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 12, 2009)

Speechless...
Pure gorgeousness! beautiful colors! 
btw:
i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the movie Bride & Prejudice, such beautiful costumes, and culture.


----------



## cheapglamour (Mar 12, 2009)

OOOO girl. you're amazing.


----------



## GGBlu (Mar 12, 2009)

Holy crap.  SO jealous.

No words.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 12, 2009)

Holy crap dude. Freaking amazing wow gorgeous.


----------



## MissVega (Mar 12, 2009)

All three are beautiful. It's like art work for eyelids!
Although purples are one of my favourite eye shadow looks, the second is my favourite in this case I think, the eyeliner is just so beautifully done
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Two thumps way up
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!!


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 13, 2009)

you are so fricken gorgeous...and i loooooove how you do your eyeliner in the 2nd one. my coworker (who is Afghanistani) does her look like you with the eyeliner, and i swear, it makes you guys look stunnnning. i wish i could do that too and have the same effect. lol


----------



## dolcekatiana (Mar 13, 2009)

That's pretty impressive and BEAUTIFUL! Good Job


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Mar 13, 2009)

I also agree more full face shots. The eyes are AMAZING!!


----------



## comeandtakeit (Mar 13, 2009)

first, let me say that you're gorgeous.
second, wow.  the second one is... fantastic.
do you apply your e/s wet or just layer dry?  it's beautiful.


----------



## gabi03 (Mar 13, 2009)

your looks are gorgeous


----------



## sn0wbunnie (Mar 13, 2009)

Holy jeez, you are so skilled.  I am in awe, and totally jealous!


----------



## Skrollan (Mar 13, 2009)

OMG - these all are amazing!!!! Wow every look is so gorgeous. I love all your FOTD, you're so pretty and talented and your skin always looks so flawless! you and Zerin are my favourites and Makeup-GURUS. I wish i could do this too ... and i wish i had your eyes ... 

Please, if you had some free time, PLEASE could you do an tutorial?? PLEASE


----------



## GlitterGeet (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm in looovveeeeeeee.  Gorgeous


----------



## darkishstar (Mar 13, 2009)

OMG the purple look is so amazing.


----------



## RoseyPosey (Mar 13, 2009)

amazing as usual! you should do tuts!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 13, 2009)

All of your looks are amazing!


----------



## ashpardesi (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks a lot for all the wonderful comments ladies!!you guys rock
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *comeandtakeit* 

 
_first, let me say that you're gorgeous.
second, wow.  the second one is... fantastic.
do you apply your e/s wet or just layer dry?  it's beautiful._

 
Thanks!!I usually apply my pigments wet..e/s dry..but i apply them on the same colour bases so that they pop more!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Skrollan* 

 
_OMG - these all are amazing!!!! Wow every look is so gorgeous. I love all your FOTD, you're so pretty and talented and your skin always looks so flawless! you and Zerin are my favourites and Makeup-GURUS. I wish i could do this too ... and i wish i had your eyes ... 


Please, if you had some free time, PLEASE could you do an tutorial?? PLEASE_

 
Thanks a lot for appreciating my looks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




when I am free, I will recreate the brown smokey eye,will post that in the tutorial section..


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissVega* 

 
_All three are beautiful. It's like art work for eyelids!
Although purples are one of my favourite eye shadow looks, the second is my favourite in this case I think, the eyeliner is just so beautifully done
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Two thumps way up
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!!_

 
Thank you!glad you liked it!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 13, 2009)

There is no match for your precise liner application. I actually stared at the second one for quite a while! You are amazing


----------



## kattybadatty (Mar 13, 2009)

shut up are those your real lashes? you are uber lucky if they are!!! love the bold, bright looks... post more full-face shots so we can see the entire look better!


----------



## nunu (Mar 13, 2009)

absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Sushi. (Mar 13, 2009)

i like the second one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the colors r gorgeous


----------



## ashpardesi (Mar 14, 2009)

Thank you ladies
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lafemmenoir* 

 
_Imitated but never duplicated.  Girl, you have skills people wish they had and you don't even realise it.  I love all your looks, you are so impressive, it makes me feel like I need to study you more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_Speechless...
Pure gorgeousness! beautiful colors! 
btw:
i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the movie Bride & Prejudice, such beautiful costumes, and culture. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks chiqui...the song title is from the bollywood movie"dhoom 2"..but aishwarya acted in both bride and prejudice and dhoom 2

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_There is no match for your precise liner application. I actually stared at the second one for quite a while! You are amazing_

 
Thank you dear!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kattybadatty* 

 
_shut up are those your real lashes? you are uber lucky if they are!!! love the bold, bright looks... post more full-face shots so we can see the entire look better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Nope they arent my real lashes..lol..they are salon perfect falsies...thanks

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_absolutely gorgeous._

 

Thank you hun


----------



## ktinagapay (Mar 14, 2009)

i cant pick a favorite! i LOVE them all!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2009)

So, can you tell me how long it takes you to do one look like that? It looks so great!


----------



## lizziebetha (Mar 14, 2009)

you have such beautiful eyes! Love it!


----------



## ashpardesi (Mar 15, 2009)

Thank you ladies!!


----------



## Rennah (Mar 15, 2009)

Your FOTDs always blow me away! Wow! So gorgeous.


----------



## ashpardesi (Mar 16, 2009)

hey thanks rennah!thanks for appreciating all my looks buddy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *[email protected]* 

 
_So, can you tell me how long it takes you to do one look like that? It looks so great!_

 
Sorry missed your msg!it takes almost half n hr for each look!It really depends on practice..Thanks for the comment


----------



## kariii (Mar 17, 2009)

wow wow wow wow! seriously can you be anymore skilled with the eyeliner.. I just youtubed the song btw hahahaha im listening to you. I wish I understood what they're saying but I like the beat of it.


GORGEOUS GORGEOUS GORGEOUS!


----------



## CosmePro (Mar 17, 2009)

Love Love Love the Second Look...Flawless


----------



## Ria (Mar 17, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## n_c (Mar 17, 2009)

Amazing!


----------



## ashpardesi (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kariii* 

 
_wow wow wow wow! seriously can you be anymore skilled with the eyeliner.. I just youtubed the song btw hahahaha im listening to you. I wish I understood what they're saying but I like the beat of it.


GORGEOUS GORGEOUS GORGEOUS!_

 
Thanks dear!glad you liked the song
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CosmePro* 

 
_Love Love Love the Second Look...Flawless_

 
Thanks!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ria* 

 
_Gorgeous!!!_

 
Thanks ria!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_Amazing!_

 
Thanks nc!!


----------



## barbie_hot (Mar 18, 2009)

Amazing look!


----------



## tattoosofships (Mar 20, 2009)

I really like the first.


----------



## lilmzkimmylady (Mar 20, 2009)

*jaw drops* WOOOOWWWWWW


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Mar 20, 2009)

Beyond amazing! All looks are absolutly beautiful!


----------



## ashpardesi (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tattoosofships* 

 
_I really like the first._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *barbie_hot* 

 
_Amazing look!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilmzkimmylady* 

 
_*jaw drops* WOOOOWWWWWW_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_Beyond amazing! All looks are absolutly beautiful!_

 
Thanks a lot for all the wonderful comments ladies!glad you all liked it


----------



## zzoester (Mar 21, 2009)

The second one is really pretty and I'll be pulling out my Urban Ammo palette tomorrow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You look beautiful.


----------



## Laurie (Mar 21, 2009)

Lovelyy!! You look like Kim K in the second one!


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 22, 2009)

Whoa! Your looks are literally like, works of art!


----------



## mdjmsj (Mar 22, 2009)

I love all three, you are incredibly talented and creative! I wish I had your skills!!


----------



## User49 (Mar 31, 2009)

Lovely looks. I like the second one the best! Pretty!


----------

